# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  A little help please with my ticker

## Rumrunner

I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  I have been using the tickerfactory many times in the past put can't seem to get it to work. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,

----------


## Rob

There is a thread in the Technical Issues forum that explains this very well:

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.php?442-Here-are-some-vacation-countdown-tickers

Give it a check!

----------


## Rumrunner

Rob, I've tried everything. I just get the text, no image. I give up...

----------


## Rob

Rumrunner,

As I have mentioned to you - I see nothing in your signature that would be any ticker. What code are you using?

----------


## Rumrunner

Rob, I removed the text when that's all that appeared. Which code should I use?

----------


## Rob

As was posted in the link I posted above, the correct code to use is the BB code. Here is one of the comments I made in that link above:

Yes, the HTML code is turned off in the Signature, but you can use the BB code - the code you used above is not the complete code. I think you copied it incorrectly. The code I just tested started with "[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/][img]"

----------


## Rumrunner

Thanks Rob. I finally got it to work.  :Smile:

----------


## Safetyguy



----------


## Gabrielle

http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticke...ner.php?type=7

----------


## Gabrielle

[/url]

----------


## Gabrielle

testing sig

----------


## Gabrielle

test
http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10731;405/st/20111230/e/Jamaica/k/86d6/event.png[/img]

----------


## Gabrielle

testing again

----------

